# Scary hedgehog stories



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So my mom went to the dentist today... When the dental hygienist was asking her about what my brother and I have been up to lately, my mom mentioned that I'm living at home for financial reasons and, she suspects, to get help taking care of my hedgehog due to my inconsistent work schedule. And the dental hygienist says, "Oh, we have a hedgehog too!"

And so the story begins. She got her hedgehog from her sister. Her sister had a male and a female hog housed together, and they had babies. Well, apparently the father ended up impregnating one of his babies.  So the dental hygienist has one of the inbred babies from that litter. The second my mom told me this, I got concerned and started asking questions. Here's what I know

The inbred hog they have is now about a year old and hasn't had any medical issues thus far. The woman knew nothing about heating the cage & hibernation. She said she has a hedgehog book they bought at a pet store, but she hasn't read it yet. (reading the book might help some, but we all know that most hedgehog care books out there are horrendously wrong about some very important things) Apparently, when she goes on vacation with her family, her sister (owner of the father/grandfather of the hygienist's hog) watches their hog. And when they get back from vacation, sometimes her sister accidentally gives her the wrong hedgehog back. (I think the hygienist and her sister both have female albinos?)

I asked my mom if she gave this woman my phone number, because my mom has learned enough through me about hedgehogs to know that their hedgie isn't being properly taken care of. She said no, but she did write down the URL for this website and told her that "she can ask questions and post pictures" here. I am so hoping that she checks us out! I get so anxious in situations like this. I have known this woman for I don't even know how many years (she's been cleaning my teeth for at least 8), and I know she's not the type of person who would be OK with causing an animal harm. She is just one of those people that didn't get educated before bringing a hedgie home and I am pretty certain that she will do some research. I just hope the research is done here, not at a less knowledgeable website. 

And THEN. My mom tells me that my uncle heard a story recently about a classroom somewhere in my area that decided to get a hedgehog as a classroom pet. And that the classroom has noticed that the hedgehog "might not be eating". I understand that hedgehogs are neat animals, but come ON people! They are nocturnal! Do you really think a hedgehog that is subjected to loud children all day is getting any sleep whatsoever? Not to mention that with all the cuts Wisconsin's schools have been taking due to our incompetent governor, I really highly doubt that classroom is capable of paying for any vet bills that are sure to arise. *Sigh*

I know ranting does nothing and lots of our HHC members are tired of hearing it because we hear stories like this so often... but! If anyone happens to see a new member from Wisconsin or Central Wisconsin join and post (her hedgie's name is Penelope), please give them my screen name and tell them that I'm the hedgehog owner one of her patients at work was telling her about. I will be scouring the boards for the next few days, and if I don't see anything, I'm going to call our dentist's office and ask to talk to her so I can give her some advice. In a nice manner, of course.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Came across your post while searching for something else. Don't suppose you have any update on this situation?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I've been on HHC way more than normal the past week or so keeping an eye out for a new member from WI, but I haven't seen anything yet.

I called the dentist's office on Friday, but I think their phones must have been down because I called twice and got a busy signal both times, even though they have the normal office phones with more than one line. :? I planned on calling tomorrow to see if she's in, and giving her my phone number to call me on her own time.


----------

